# crossing drag/antidrag wires



## sarpysam (Sep 30, 2013)

While installing the tierods in the upper wing, I'm finding that I have to displace the rods considerably at crossing previously installed rods in order to comply with the installation manual. Is this normal? If I reverse the sequence, the wires install and lay nicely but I'm afraid I might create a twist to the wing. What's normal?


----------

